# How Much Longer Will Tim Duncan Be Playing?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> _"I try not to. I try not to. It'll probably be over before I want it to be."_
> 
> Spurs forward Tim Duncan, when asked if he's given much thought to how much longer he wants to keep playing.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dime-100115-16/battered-aching-kobe-stays-steady-bumpy-ride

Hope he still sticks around for a while.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

hopefully he'll be like mutumbo and play at this level until hes 100 years old.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully he'll adapt his game even more, and play for at least a few more years. He's 33 now, I think he can go on for _at least_ 4 more.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Watching him last night, he hasn't lost very much. Barring injury, he could probably play and do it at a high level until he was 40.

Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili and Richard Jefferson, on the other hand, look like they've all taken *big* steps backwards, which makes what Duncan has done this season all the more impressive.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He should still be able to be an allstar for the next three to four years barring injury.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cinco, RJ's made a lot of regression? How so? I haven't really seen him much this year, about from when he's put Oden, and some others on posters, didn't look like a guy who's really losing it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

FX™;6171638 said:


> Cinco, RJ's made a lot of regression? How so? I haven't really seen him much this year, about from when he's put Oden, and some others on posters, didn't look like a guy who's really losing it.


I just looked at his percentages, and they're pretty much in line. His scoring drop-off is probably a result of decreased minutes and shot attempts. I don't know -- last night, he went without a field goal for the first time since 2004 (he had one game in 2006 where he played just two minutes) and just generally looked unaggressive, uninterested and a bit washed up. 

His PER's at a career low, for whatever stock you put in that.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

With big men like Duncan, it's never a question of effectiveness; its injuries. We'll see how much longer he holds up.


----------

